# Angeln malaysia



## X36X (20. August 2013)

Hi,
Wir ueberlegen naechstes jahr in den sommerferien(nrw) nach malaysia zu fliegen(3-4wochen).Wuerde dort gerne 1-3 big game ausfahrten machen.Koent ihr da irgendwelche orte,boote etc. empfehlen.
Und wie sieht es dort mit den preisen aus (je guenstiger desto besser) muss kein besonderes boot sein nur tackle an bord ist wichtig da ich nichts mitnehmen werde.
Hapt ihr vlt auch tipps bezueglich ufer angeln(koennte mir vorstellen ne spinn und grundrute mitzunehmen.
vielen dank schon einmal fuer tipps.


----------



## PsychoBo (20. August 2013)

*AW: Angeln malaysia*

Nicht viele Infos, aber vielleicht ein Anhaltspunkt...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191297


----------



## huuwi (21. August 2013)

*AW: Angeln malaysia*

wohin nach malaysia?
rompin ist sehr bekannt wegen seiner grossen anzahl an sails.
ansonsten wird viel bottom fishing betrieben.
bei ausfahrten mit einheimischen charterbooten musst du dein angelzeug selbst mitbringen.
ansonsten mal hier nachfragen
http://www.xpeditiontackles.com/
richard macht touren nach rompin und bringt auch tackle mit falls benoetigt


----------



## X36X (21. August 2013)

*AW: Angeln malaysia*

Rompin habe ich auch schoneinmal gehört,wir wissen aber noch nicht wo es genau hingehen soll.deswegen frange ich halt noch naxh anderen orten .abersxhoneinmal danke


----------

